
CSS vs. JavaScript animations - techtips
https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/look-and-feel/animations/css-vs-javascript?hl=en
======
wener
Years ago, I thought, why we should use css animations? Because it can let GPU
works best with animations.I don't know is this true for today.

